

The Million Dollar Programming Prize - mace
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/8788

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm:

    
    
        An error occurred while processing your request.
        Reference #97.4573aad1.1243623691.7b13fa9

~~~
jrandom
First one to solve the error gets a million dollars?

